# Shall we DANSE?  (**Danse show included**heavy FOTD)



## snowkei (Jan 2, 2007)

haha I finally got my GLISSADE.. 
I went to one MAC show in department store..
and the artist show us 'DANSE'..



















and I learned some combo from the show..haha










what I use

face
Cle De Peau Foundtion
select moisturecover nw20

Brow
Shiseido Elixir brow pencil

Eyes
Paul & Joe eye gloss #05 
Stila shadow pots #Sky
Shiseido PN e/s #Pink
Stila e/s #Cassia & Sky
pig. #Fuchsia
Fluidine #Jadeye
Anna sui liquid liner #001
Anna Sui eye pencil #901
false lashes #7

Cheek
Bobbi Brown  blush #Peony
MSF #Glissade

Lips
Chic Choc lipstick #Rs04
Stila it gloss #Gorgeous

















oh I think GLISSADE is really amazing! 
I love the effect of it!!




and do U notice my cute earring?


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 2, 2007)

Very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish we had events like that here. Maybe we do and I just don't know about it.


----------



## faifai (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this lighter, less intense eyeliner/shadow combo really suits you! You look so fresh and pretty!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG!! I really really love this look!! Can you please please please do a tutorial for this look??? I would really appreciate it and I really don't know how to do it myself


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 2, 2007)

this is stunning, you're gorgeousss <3
and doll, where did you get your earring?


----------



## Pascal (Jan 2, 2007)

omg you are too cute...


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 2, 2007)

you look BEAUTIFUL in those colors!!!  And you're right, Glissade really does look good on you!

Those models are gorgeous too!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2007)

thats so pretty and light and girly! i really like that blue color


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish we had events like that here. Maybe we do and I just don't know about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
We don't, but I wish we did. I'm in Tampa too.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 2, 2007)

wow!! that looks hella fun!! and i like their white brush belts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you look great in pastel colors. dont you just LOVE glissade?!!!! me tooooo!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 2, 2007)

So pretty on you!  Thanks for sharing the event pics as well.


----------



## aziza (Jan 2, 2007)

Ugh! I looove ballet! What a great event...you look gorgeous (as always!) Are you thinking about applying? You should


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG, you always look so gorgeous!!!
Glissade is so my favorite MSF atm.. had to get a backup! lol!


----------



## PomPoko (Jan 2, 2007)

you look so lovely - the eyeshadow is gorgeous!

glissade is brilliant *yay* for glissade <3


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 3, 2007)

Snowkei you have a beautiful smile!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 3, 2007)

Gorgeous pictures-i love the combo of colours that you used, very pretty! Glissade looks great...i wish they would hurry up and release this in AU!


----------



## n_c (Jan 3, 2007)

The combo on your eyes looks good!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 

 
_this is stunning, you're gorgeousss <3
and doll, where did you get your earring?_

 
haha thx..I got the earring when I go traveling in Korea..haha...there are a lot of earrings to choose..and I think it's REALLY CUTE!!!!!!! haha


----------



## snowkei (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_wow!! that looks hella fun!! and i like their white brush belts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you look great in pastel colors. dont you just LOVE glissade?!!!! me tooooo!!!!_

 
haha I think those artist are vEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEry cool and have their style!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and OF COURSE I LOOOOOOVE GLISSADE so so much! some people in Taiwan said that Glissade is familiar to NARS ORGASM... but IMO... NOT AT ALL!! haha


----------



## snowkei (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 

 
_OMG!! I really really love this look!! Can you please please please do a tutorial for this look??? I would really appreciate it and I really don't know how to do it myself_

 
ooooooh this look is really easy!do U really want a tutorial?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha..if U think U really want..I'll find some day for doing it


----------



## snowkei (Jan 3, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE! I always love DARK colors...(cuz my eyes are small) I love DARK colors, SMOKY eyes, false lashes...they make my eyes look bigger! but my friends think I'm not easy to get along when they don't know me.. after trying this look... I think I will become more decent!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 3, 2007)

I love it as always, you're my fav 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did notice your cute earrings!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Jan 3, 2007)

This is my favorite look for you.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow...you have amazing skin!!!  i love it!...hmmm i must try that foundation...its expensive no?


----------



## Emmi (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, i love it!! You have really pretty skin..flawless!!


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2007)

i love it. thank you for the event pics - it looks like fun.


----------



## Bianca (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_ooooooh this look is really easy!do U really want a tutorial?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha..if U think U really want..I'll find some day for doing it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes I really want a tutorial!!! Pleeeaaasseee!!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 3, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks all!! ^___^


----------



## ette (Jan 4, 2007)

Looooove it! Hey by any chance do you think you could CP me the Light O concealer pallette?


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 4, 2007)

wow, that's a really pretty combo


----------



## snexce (Jan 7, 2007)

this is such a pretty look.  wish i can pull off pastels like you!  flawless skin btw


----------



## ben (Jan 7, 2007)

looovely


----------



## veilchen (Jan 7, 2007)

That's so pretty, very light and fairy-like!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 7, 2007)

i love your color combo, do the mac artist at the stores over in your country wear all white?


----------



## snowkei (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_Looooove it! Hey by any chance do you think you could CP me the Light O concealer pallette?_

 
sorry sweety...I don't have paypal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I cannot CP for u...sorry..


----------



## snowkei (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.a.c. Queen* 

 
_i love your color combo, do the mac artist at the stores over in your country wear all white?_

 
nono...haha they wore all white because of this show...they usually wear all black...


----------



## snowkei (Jan 7, 2007)

thank you everyone <3


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

Very Pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 7, 2007)

You look beautiful as usual!


----------



## preencesita (Jan 8, 2007)

youre so pretty and your skin is so flawless


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Jan 8, 2007)

very cool look! your eye looks are always so unique.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

I love your FOTD's! I saw them 2 days ago and tried to find all of them. LOL

I love your hair!


----------

